# New litter of Ragdoll kittens :-)



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I would love to say they were cute but they kind of look like rats. Can't wait to see them grow up though. glad everything went well.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Well I would love to say they were cute but they kind of look like rats. Can't wait to see them grow up though. glad everything went well.


Hooch!!! You are back at the keyboard! SO good to see you here - been following the thread and want you to know that you and your family are in my thoughts.

Yes, I agree with you - they do look like little mice : Scary thought ... these five together weigh less than the average newborn GR puppy!! As they were born, I remarked to my DH that they seem so extremely tiny!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

thanks for thinking of me. I kind of sneak on after 2 am around here when I think the nurses are all asleep. Those kittens will be gorgeous in no time and we will all be trying to think how we could fly out there and kitten nap them.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh no !! more cats...............................can't wait though to see how good they look through your lens when they're bigger.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

davebeech said:


> oh no !! more cats.


Yup ... little mobile toys for Harvey! : Seriously though - Harvey will have to learn to behave within the next two months - because that is when the kittens will be running free in our house. Till then they will be confined in a kitten nursery.

Lickies' kits are not usually very pretty, but they are SO intelligent (super retrievers of toys!) as well as very very loving. Perfect for the pet home


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> we will all be trying to think how we could fly out there and kitten nap them.


I think a bit of South African mild Winter sun and climate would you do very well ... wouldn't it be great if you and the family could pop over here?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Cant wait to see the kittens as they grow and mingle with Harvey, you will have a very busy household.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

ahhh...I love kittens. Just had a momma and 5 babies for the weekend until we couldget them transported to their new rescue. The kittens were 2 weeks old on Monday. I love them!


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

I love ragdolls! The babies are adorable! :smooch:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

They don't look like rats they look kittens. Congrats on your kitty litter!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Many thanks for the lovely comments!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Been thinking about you over the weekend... wondering how things were coming along. Glad to hear the news that the kittens arrived. Like newborn puppies, I'm sure the day to day changes will be amazing. Looking forward to more of your amazing photos


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Been thinking about you over the weekend... wondering how things were coming along. Glad to hear the news that the kittens arrived. Like newborn puppies, I'm sure the day to day changes will be amazing. Looking forward to more of your amazing photos


Thanks Christine. Was a very long three day wait - always a stressful period for me and I am glad it is over. Colour is already coming in on the ears :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, gosh, they're, um cute? lol I am sure that they will be gorgeous!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Well, gosh, they're, um cute? lol I am sure that they will be gorgeous!


You are SO diplomatic! : Yeah, luckily they do become much prettier ... with time! <LOL>


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Adorables!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think they are very cute!!!!! & I love ragdolls!!!!!!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Their little legs look maybe a little rodent like, but that cute little pink button nose.... :heartbeat!

I can't wait to see more... you'll take more, right??


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never seen newborn kittens before. Not bad, for cats. ROFL!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Well, gosh, they're, um cute? lol I am sure that they will be gorgeous!


Come on now.... truth be told.... this applies to golden retriever's too. At birth the puppies don't look like those adorable little furballs that you have only a few weeks later.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

ShannonW said:


> I can't wait to see more... you'll take more, right??


Plenty, I promise


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OM, Goodness! They will grow up to be the most beautiful cats. I've always loved RagDolls.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

They are just so cute!! Just precious.

Just curious, how much does a Ragdoll kitten go for? All my cats have been rescued, but I have always loved the Ragdoll.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's hard to believe, but some Ragdolls (they sometimes call them possible or wannabes) are in rescue. I think Hooch and Cindy had one come live with them.


----------



## nhlbluesgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww they're perfect! Are you keeping any? If you weren't so far from New York I'd offer to adopt one myself ;P


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Mersee said:


> They are just so cute!! Just precious.
> 
> Just curious, how much does a Ragdoll kitten go for? All my cats have been rescued, but I have always loved the Ragdoll.


I don't know what they are priced at in the USA (if that is where you live?). Remember that I live in South Africa


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

allux00 said:


> Aww they're perfect! Are you keeping any? If you weren't so far from New York I'd offer to adopt one myself ;P


None of these, no. I kept a baby girl from a previous litter.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> I think a bit of South African mild Winter sun and climate would you do very well ... wouldn't it be great if you and the family could pop over here?


How about just me they have had two vacations in the past couple of weeks. ROFL


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Could you post a pic of the parents?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> How about just me they have had two vacations in the past couple of weeks. ROFL


Well, you just let me know when I have to get that room ready for you!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Sivin said:


> Could you post a pic of the parents?


You can view Buffie (sire) and Lickies (dam) at these two links
http://www.ragdoll.co.za/buffie.htm
http://www.ragdoll.co.za/Indy.htm


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> You can view Buffie (sire) and Lickies (dam) at these two links
> http://www.ragdoll.co.za/buffie.htm
> http://www.ragdoll.co.za/Indy.htm


Those two are enough to make you like cats!!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Those two are enough to make you like cats!!!!


Thanks Hooch ... but THIS is our pride and joy ... our blonde Marilyn Monroe called Star ... she is oh so gorgeous!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the posts. What exquisite animals! Those eyes are unbelievable.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Helaine


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful cat! We need to see more pics of the babies.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Beautiful cat! We need to see more pics of the babies.


 Thank you. Current litter is only 9 days old and still look like tiny little ... uhm ... mice  Eyes not yet open and they still like to crawl into a little heap when momma leaves the nest. I promise that you will get to see plenty pics when they get to the right age


----------

